# Betta with dropsy - help please



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My betta seems to have dropsy. When I looked in his tank now I thought he looked a little bloated and then looking closely I see his scales pine coning. I keep his water clean - 50% change a week. I think his diet has not been that great unfortunately as all he shows interest in is blood worms. He does not like the special betta food I got him and he definitely does not go for frozen brine shrimp. He'll go for it and then spit it out, he does the same with the betta food but the blood worms he goes for. I think he may have had too much and is just bloated perhaps but I don't know for sure. He's not very active at the moment either, he just lies in one of the plants. Any idea of what I can do?

Please advise ASAP!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Unfortunately by the time the pine coning of scales is showing internal injuries are to severe to be cured.Sorry,here's more info;
How to Diagnose and Treat Dropsy in Aquarium Fish


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Poor little guy. I hope it works out OK - I had a goldfish get dropsy once last year... it was not pleasant. Unfortunatley, there's usually nothing you can do for them. 
Sad, I know...
Especially if he's just "laying around" - thats not very common for a beta.
The one good thing though - at least it sounds like you;ve got him in his own little beta bowl, so not risk of contamination/transferof illness to other fish.
Best of luck!


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

He did not make it. I have cleaned the tank, siphoned the gravel and set it in order. I will try again with another Betta.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Awww.... Sorry Lari. Better luck next time!
Take care


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am soo sorry to hear that your betta did not make it.  Dropsy is always hard because alot of times it is impossible to know what brought it about.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Try treating the next with a preemptive quarantine treatment. I tend to think that bettas are the most diseased, but that might be the same for all; bettas just have worse conditions (little cup of water).


----------

